# Help!! My sons toe nail is falling off



## julietz

Can anyone please advise what to do and how to care, doctor is a waste of time, we have tried all the creams and none worked, his big toe nail became infected, then started to bleed underneath, when bashed in football, no way to save it, doctor said it will fall off, he was refered to childrens hospital but not until mid May they cant bring it forward nhs is over booked, and A&E will only completely remove it which freaks my son out, its honestly hanging on by a thread of skin in the centre, but what do i do when it completely comes off? should i keep him home from school and let it air dry, or keep it clean and covered up, in which case he will not be able to wear his shoes, he says it hurts and doctor gave him paracetamol and ibuprophen, he is 11 yrs old, i know it will grow back, but not sure how to care for it, and he has Sats coming up soon at school, anyone know how to deal with this and should he stay home, he is wearing loose trainers at the moment for school


----------



## hellohefalump

When I was younger my big toenail fell off because I did too much ballet. I still danced on it though (lol not recommended), I put several cushioned plasters over it and wrapped microporous tape around it. Seemed to work as my nail grew back fine. I wouldn't keep him off school but I would protect it with cushioned plasters so it doesn't get knocked too bad when he's playing


----------



## julietz

thanks for the advice :)


----------

